# kostenloses Tool zum Ändern der Bildgröße



## Rasenkantenstein (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Wie im Betreff erwähnt, bräuchte ich ein kleines Tool, dass die Bildgröße-bzw. Auflösung verändert (beides wäre nicht schlecht).

Folgende Situation:
Ich habe 100 super tolle Fotografien, die 3 Megabyte groß sind und möchte diese nun ins Internet stellen. Damit alle etwas davon haben, sollten Sie z.B. 100kb groß werden. 
Nun ist es auch zu umständlich, jedes Bild einzeln zu verändern; also sollte man die gewünschten Bilder auswählen und dann alle auf einmal verkleinern können. 

Ich hoffe es gibt soetwas...

RKS


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Lad Dir mal Irfan View runter, da gibt es eine sog. Stapelverarbeitung, in der Du auf einen Klick einen gesamten Ordner von Bildern verändern kannst. Wie das alles funktioniert und durchgeführt wird, steht in der Hilfe und zudem gibt es dazu hier im Forum auch einige gute Suchergebnisse.

Gruss vom ALF


----------

